# Topic Proposte



## kYMERA (29 Agosto 2012)

Siccome ho visto che non c'era ho pensato che potesse essere utile per offrire nuove idee, consigli o critiche costruttive.

Inauguro il topic per chiedere se fosse possibile aprire una sezione "mercatino" dove ognuno di noi può vendere le cose di cui magari vuole liberarsi.


----------



## kYMERA (29 Agosto 2012)

Altra idea: ho notato che se c'è un nuovo messaggio in un topic questo non diventa in "grassetto" come sul vecchio forum. Ed è un po' scomodo perchè non si capisce se ci sono nuovi messaggi oppure se l'ultimo lo hai già letto.
Ovviamente parlo guardando la visuale Home, e non quella intera alla sezione.


----------



## Butcher (29 Agosto 2012)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Altra idea: ho notato che se c'è un nuovo messaggio in un topic questo non diventa in "grassetto" come sul vecchio forum. Ed è un po' scomodo perchè non si capisce se ci sono nuovi messaggi oppure se l'ultimo lo hai già letto.
> Ovviamente parlo guardando la visuale Home, e non quella intera alla sezione.



E' vero! Non so se si può, ma sarebbe una gran cosa.


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2012)

Ok, proveremo a vedere se si puo fare


----------



## Isao (29 Agosto 2012)

Io abbasserei la scritta translate milan world..


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Io abbasserei la scritta translate milan world..



Ti prego edita, cris e Vinz mi rompono le scatole da giorni con quella scritta


----------



## Isao (29 Agosto 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ti prego edita, cris e Vinz mi rompono le scatole da giorni con quella scritta


Tu vuoi mantenerla così e loro vogliono scenderla? xD


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2012)

No niente mercatino (per il momento). Ma potete inserire annunci in Off Topic senza problemi.


----------



## Nick (29 Agosto 2012)

Sezione del Fantacalcio e la possibilità di deletare un proprio post sulla Chatbox


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2012)

Eliminare il post sulla chatbox si puo, basta cliccare sul quadratino azzurro a sinistra del messaggio.


----------



## kYMERA (29 Agosto 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ok, proveremo a vedere se si puo fare



Che io sappia si può fare, basta modificare il codice php (smanettavo un po' di tempo fa quando avevo un forum su un dominio privato).


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2012)

Fare si puo' fare di sicuro, l'importante è saperlo fare


----------



## kYMERA (29 Agosto 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Fare si puo' fare di sicuro, l'importante è saperlo fare



Ma si, basta chìedere su qualche forum di nerd del codice, gli dici che skin usate o al massimo qual'è la base su cui è stata modificata e ti sanno dire in due millesimi di secondo.


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2012)

è esattamente cio che ho fatto


----------



## kYMERA (29 Agosto 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> è esattamente cio che ho fatto



nice one


----------



## Vinz (29 Agosto 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> Io abbasserei la scritta translate milan world..


----------



## Butcher (29 Agosto 2012)

Come già scrissi nell'altro forum:
Modificare il titolo di un topic riportante una news, inserendo la pagina dove è possibile trovare un eventuale aggiornamento.


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2012)

Ieri Admin mi ha detto che non si puo' allargare la stringa della tag... e' davvero cosi'?


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2012)

la stringa della tag? cioè?


----------



## Bawert (29 Agosto 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


>



Che gravi problemi da risolvere


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Che gravi problemi da risolvere



Diglielo


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> la stringa della tag? cioè?




Quella per scrivere i messggi ..cioe' se sbaglio devo tornare indietro perche' nonriesco a vedere dove ho sbagliato dato che e' troppo lunga...allungarla facendola piu' spessa tipo nel vecchio..e' possibile?


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2012)

Penso si possa fare, ma starebbe male secondo me stringere la chat e allungarla.. Così secondo me è perfetta. Se sbagli torni indietro anche nell'altra, onestamente non capisco il problema


----------



## Isao (29 Agosto 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


>


uahauaha


Bawert ha scritto:


> Che gravi problemi da risolvere


Chiedo venia. Non avevo letto per intero il titolo "Topic proposte per risolvere solamente i gravi problemi".


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2012)

raga bisogna solo risolvere il fatto che quando scrivi ogni tanto si blocca. Il resto secondo me al momento è tutto perfetto. Credo c'entri il salvataggio automatico.

p.s. un messaggio inviato in tag non si può cancellare?


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2012)

Allora:

Per la lentezza il problema si risolverà presto. Miglioreremo nettamente il server e la lentezza sara un lontano problema

Per cancellare un messaggio nella tag basta andare sul foglietto azzurro accanto, vi uscira un menu in cui potete modificare o eliminare il messaggio


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2012)

grazie Lù


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Non so se è una mia cosa, ma il simbolo a sinistra delle sezioni rimane illuminato anche dopo averle lette.


----------



## Vinz (29 Agosto 2012)

Così la smetterete di scrivere castronerie in tag senza pensarci prima


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2012)

Cristof94 ha scritto:


> Non so se è una mia cosa, ma il simbolo a sinistra delle sezioni rimane illuminato anche dopo averle lette.



Devi cliccare su tutta la sezione, se non ci sono discussioni attive il bottone si spegnerà. se ce ne sono,e non le leggerai, rimarra acceso.

comunque puoi sempre spegnere tutto velocemente segnando tutte le discussioni come lette


----------



## Solo (30 Agosto 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ti prego edita, cris e Vinz mi rompono le scatole da giorni con quella scritta



Mi aggrego  Cioè, io la leverei proprio. Imho è brutta, penso uno capisca al volo cosa fanno le bandierine e i loghi di FB e Twitter.


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2012)

... Non lo capiscono, fidati


----------



## Isao (30 Agosto 2012)

Le bandierine non si capiscono da sole.. Però secondo me quella fascia lì è poco aggraziata.. Dovreste rivederla..


----------



## Isao (30 Agosto 2012)

Per fascia intendo quella sotto il banner, scritta-fb-bandierine-tw..


----------



## Solo (30 Agosto 2012)

Ok, questione avatar: 19.5 KB come peso massimo non sono niente. Mettete 50 almeno, o ancora meglio 100.

E poi questo:

c'è un modo per vedere l'anteprima del messaggio come su ff dalla risposta rapida?


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2012)

Vai in modalità avanzata e via 

Per il peso è stata fatta una scelta specifica, non vogliamo 1 terabyte sul server per abate e firme..


----------



## Harvey (30 Agosto 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ok, questione avatar: 19.5 KB come peso massimo non sono niente. Mettete 50 almeno, o ancora meglio 100.
> 
> E poi questo:
> 
> c'è un modo per vedere l'anteprima del messaggio come su ff dalla risposta rapida?



Comunque anche se hai un'immagine più pesante con un qualsiasi photo-editor gli riduci un po' la qualità e rientri nei parametri!!


----------



## Solo (30 Agosto 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Vai in modalità avanzata e via
> 
> Per il peso è stata fatta una scelta specifica, non vogliamo 1 terabyte sul server per abate e firme..



Eh, ma io volevo l'anteprima senza entrare in modalità avanzata  Vabbè.

Per gli avatar penso si possa alzare almeno a 50. Cosa volete siano 30 kb di differenza? 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Harvey ha scritto:


> Comunque anche se hai un'immagine più pesante con un qualsiasi photo-editor gli riduci un po' la qualità e rientri nei parametri!!


Eh, ma io volevo evitare quello, cioè io ne avrei una da 30, e così non posso upparla, e non mi va di ridurre la qualità, piuttosto resto senza.


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2012)

30 kb x 300 utenti quanto fa?


----------



## Solo (30 Agosto 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> 30 kb x 300 utenti quanto fa?


19.5 x 300= 5850kb
30 x 300= 9000 kb

Dici che il server collassa per una tale differenza? 

Comunque amen, se non cambiate non lo metto, non è un problema.


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2012)

Provo a vedere dai... Vediamo col resto dello staff


----------



## Marilson (30 Agosto 2012)

per quanto riguarda la sezione gare.. ripeto più o meno quello che avevo scritto già nel topic di bologna-milan. Nel vecchio forum già da sampdoria-milan non c'erano più i due topic distinti per la gara, quello pre e post partitai. Con un unico topic io trovo abbastanza difficile la lettura dei commenti post gara perchè in pratica devo andare dietro nelle pagine a trovare quella da cui effettivamente si comincia a commentare la partita dopo la fine. Non si potrebbe tornare a come era prima?


----------



## prd7 (30 Agosto 2012)

Quando tutto sarà risolto, con server e altro, potrei sapere la situazione tapatalk? Rispetto alla versione mobile è molto più comodo e pratico, senza considerare la possibilità di notifiche push sul tuo dispositivo mobile. Credo che inserirlo in un forum vbulletin sia abbastanza semplice.
Cosa ne dite?


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2012)

Valuteremo, vedrò col resto dello staff... Se devo essere franco pero prima dobbiamo occuparci anche del blog, non e una cosa prioritaria tapatalk. Pero sicuramente nelle prossime settimane ci saranno news in merito


----------



## prd7 (30 Agosto 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Valuteremo, vedrò col resto dello staff... Se devo essere franco pero prima dobbiamo occuparci anche del blog, non e una cosa prioritaria tapatalk. Pero sicuramente nelle prossime settimane ci saranno news in merito


Si ovvio, fate con calma le cose proritarie e poi fateci sapere, grazie mille.


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2012)

Per gli avatar ragazzi per il momento restiamo cosi.. Magari in futuro aumenteremo i parametri. Comunque se caricate l immagine direttamente dal vostro pc dovrebbe ridimensionarvela automaticamente.. C e scritto nel regolamento


----------



## prebozzio (30 Agosto 2012)

Con forumfree mi ero abituato al formato di 15 messaggi per pagina, 10 mi sembrano pochi... è una scelta voluta o predefinita?


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2012)

Voluta


----------



## Isao (30 Agosto 2012)

Se non sbaglio si può cambiare nelle impostazioni personali, vero Livestrong?


----------



## Solo (30 Agosto 2012)

Azioni forum > Modifica profilo > Impostazioni generali > Numero di Messaggi da Visualizzare per Pagina
[MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION]


----------



## Vinz (30 Agosto 2012)

Aspettiamo prima il nuovo server e poi vediamo, altrimenti per caricare la home vado a farmi la doccia, a cenare e poi forse s'è caricata


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2012)

piu che una proposta e una domanda, ma questa e la risoluzione delle immagini? quando le ho sul pc si vedono bene poi quando le carico qui si vedono tutte sfocate, come questa che ho adesso dal sito del milan s ivede bene qui tutta sfocata


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2012)

E' per via del limite della dimensione. Tu quando le carichi qui il sistema te le adatta automaticamente


----------



## The Ripper (30 Agosto 2012)

ma a me è abbastanza rapido, solo quando scrivo si interrompe. Non so se è dovuto al server o a qualche impostazione. Ho notato che ogni tanto un salvataggio automatico...


----------



## woeisheafy (30 Agosto 2012)

Appello importantissimo: eliminate quella cavolo di censura 
Non è possibile che mi censuri anche "deretano"..


----------



## kYMERA (30 Agosto 2012)

Censura anche se dici " ca zzata"


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (30 Agosto 2012)

Ho una "proposta"/suggerimento riguardo l'attività di posting delle notizie prese dalla rete, premettendo che io non ne riporto molte (anzi quasi mai), quindi è solo un'idea e non voglio in alcun modo riferirmi a qualcuno in particolare!!

Non so se è solo una mia fisima al riguardo, ma non sarebbe meglio "uniformare" questi post?
Parlo del modo in cui vengono riportate sul forum; secondo me molto spesso sono irritanti, per come la vedo io serve una linea guida obbligatoria minima...
Ad esempio (uno a caso):


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



1)*Titolo notizia*.
2)Almeno una frase significativa presa dall'articolo + Link alla notizia completa.
3)Fonte.



Per farvi capire cosa intendo, sinceramente non sopporto le notizie riportate in questo modo:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



http://www.calciomercato.com/mercato/via-libera-per-de-jong-al-milan-106617
Da Calciomercato.com


Ed ultimamente mi pare se ne vedano parecchie.

PS: se poi sono l'unico a pensarlo...mandatemi pure tranquillamente a quel paese.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2012)

Segnalo che ho qualche problema a digitare il testo nel box della risposta rapida, perdo delle lettere qua e là perchè il box sembra aggiornare lentamente il testo.
Uso Firefox.


----------



## prebozzio (30 Agosto 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Azioni forum > Modifica profilo > Impostazioni generali > Numero di Messaggi da Visualizzare per Pagina
> [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION]


Grazie amico [MENTION=246]Solo[/MENTION]


----------



## woeisheafy (30 Agosto 2012)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Ho una "proposta"/suggerimento riguardo l'attività di posting delle notizie prese dalla rete, premettendo che io non ne riporto molte (anzi quasi mai), quindi è solo un'idea e non voglio in alcun modo riferirmi a qualcuno in particolare!!
> 
> Non so se è solo una mia fisima al riguardo, ma non sarebbe meglio "uniformare" questi post?
> Parlo del modo in cui vengono riportate sul forum; secondo me molto spesso sono irritanti, per come la vedo io serve una linea guida obbligatoria minima...
> ...



Quoto anche io...


----------



## Snake (30 Agosto 2012)

Come mai dopo un pò fa logout da solo? Anche se non stacco la connessione.

UP


----------



## prd7 (31 Agosto 2012)

Chiedo agli admin, non è possibile evidenziare i topic non letti di un altro colore? In questo modo non capisco nulla.


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Come mai dopo un pò fa logout da solo? Anche se non stacco la connessione.
> 
> UP



Quando ti logghi devi mettere la spunta su resta collegato

- - - Aggiornato - - -



prd7 ha scritto:


> Chiedo agli admin, non è possibile evidenziare i topic non letti di un altro colore? In questo modo non capisco nulla.



Ci stiamo già informando su come fare


----------



## woeisheafy (31 Agosto 2012)

Sta cosa delle censure è insopportabile...L'inter a centrocampo ha Mudin***!


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2012)

Nessuno ti obbliga a frequentare il forum, se è troppo difficile evitare un linguaggio volgare


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (31 Agosto 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Quando ti logghi devi mettere la spunta su resta collegato



Io mi trovo bene a rimettere ogni volta che entro il mio nick/pssw, tanto è memorizzata, me non capisco una cosa.
Se non mi "sloggo", chiudo il browser e dopo un po' rientro, devo inserire nick e pssw (e fin qui tutto ok), ma se guardo in basso dove ci sono gli utenti connessi...vedo anche il mio nickname 
E' normale?


----------



## alexrossonero (31 Agosto 2012)

Per ora nessuna proposta, ma non sapendo dove scriverlo, senza malizia, ci tenevo a dire che è stato fatto un lavoro davvero ammirevole. E' un forum davvero ben fatto, pratico, completo, piacevole da consultare. E per esser neonato, è davvero sorprendente. Bravi a tutti.


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2012)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Per ora nessuna proposta, ma non sapendo dove scriverlo, senza malizia, ci tenevo a dire che è stato fatto un lavoro davvero ammirevole. E' un forum davvero ben fatto, pratico, completo, piacevole da consultare. E per esser neonato, è davvero sorprendente. Bravi a tutti.



Ieri notavo, senza falsa modestia, che ci sono forum molto piu grandi di questo ma orribili esteticamente, larghi, monocromatici, a mio parere davvero pessimi. Eppure sono forum iperconosciuti... Certo ci sono delle cose da sistemare, ma tenendo conto che nessuno di noi è un webmaster mi sembra un bel risultato


----------



## blue76 (31 Agosto 2012)

E' possibile creare un gruppo che identifichi i tifosi non del Milan? E poi dato che sono una ragzza, invece della scritta Tifoso in blu, potrei avere la scritta Tifosa in rosa?


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2012)

Basta cliccare su gruppi e potrai scegliere il gruppo che piu ti piace. Ci sono anche gruppi di tifosi rivali e tifose milaniste


----------



## Isao (1 Settembre 2012)

Avete dimenticato il banner nel vecchio forum :/


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (1 Settembre 2012)

Quoto questo messaggio, a cui mi associo, preso da un altro topic:


Harvey ha scritto:


> Si potrebbe provare con una stile forumfree senza autoupdate...
> 
> comunque complimenti a chi ha curato il SEO siamo già al secondo posto con google



Però (premesso che non ho idea di come funzioni la cosa), se possibile sarebbe da modificare la frase che appare su google sotto il sito, perché ora come ora non ha mica molto senso  :


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2012)

Avete mai sentito parlare di tag e metatag?


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

L'ho cambiata proprio ieri  Aspetto che venga indicizzata


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (1 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'ho cambiata proprio ieri  Aspetto che venga indicizzata



Perfetto, come non detto!


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

I tag ovviamente restano gli stessi


----------



## prd7 (1 Settembre 2012)

Lo posto anche qui

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UAwqt2xPnU

si può usare questo per le partite o come topic live per sopperire alla tagboard

Ditemi cosa ne pensate!


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Poi do un'occhiata. grazie


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me sarebbe buona cosa mettere il titolo intero del topic nelle sezioni della home.


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2012)

Poi si vedo se si puo fare, non vorrei ci sia un limite di lunghezza

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Aggiornamento questione grassetto topic non letto: ho chiesto in giro e a quanto pare non si puo fare


----------



## esjie (1 Settembre 2012)

Piccola finezza, secondo me sarebbe più comodo visualizzare più post per pagina, così sembra Interfans


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2012)

Puoi cambiarlo direttamente dalle tue impostazioni


----------



## Solo (1 Settembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Piccola finezza, secondo me sarebbe più comodo visualizzare più post per pagina, così sembra Interfans


Ho scritto come fare qualche post fa, controlla.


----------



## esjie (1 Settembre 2012)

Fatto grazie, proviamo 40 messaggi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2012)

forse sto per dire una cretinata, ma se come tag continuassimo ad usare quella di forum free??


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Proposta: perché non mettiamo la tag, sarebbe un'innovazione


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Che poi non ho mica capito, perchè se clicco sui link ai topic adesso va ad un post random e non più all'ultimo?


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Che poi non ho mica capito, perchè se clicco sui link ai topic adesso va ad un post random e non più all'ultimo?


Credo sia il primo post non letto.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Credo sia il primo post non letto.



Esattamente


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Ah ok.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Ho allungato i titoli dei topic


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2012)

Stavo per fare la stessa domanda di dege.

Quindi e' deciso, niente piu' tag/chat?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Niente più tag  ?


----------



## Butcher (1 Settembre 2012)

Noooo =(


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Noooo =(



Ma perché ?  che mi son perso ?


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2012)

io sono d'accordo sul fatto che si sia tolta la tag troppo pesante... molti grandi forum sono senza tag, certo bisogna farci l'abitudine. 

ma se si inserisse una chat interna a una sezione (invece che in home page) sarebbe altrettanto pesante??


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Capisco... ma non sono d'accordo, in tag si poteva scazzare un po', nel topic devi giustamente seguire l'argomento.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Capisco... ma non sono d'accordo, in tag si poteva scazzare un po', nel topic devi giustamente seguire l'argomento.



la penso come te, io non mi trovo molto, almeno in tag si parlava del piu del meno si aveva un dialogo invece cosi a parte dialogare nei topic non c'è piu possibilità anche un chat per me andrebbe bene


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Madò che tristezza, ogni volta che devo dire una cosa parto in tromba verso la home e poi mi ricordo che la tag non c'è più.


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

accetto la decisione dello staff ma non la condivido personalmente...è un brutto colpo per me...tutti i grandi forum non hanno la tag??avendola facevi un salto di qualità in più sicuramente


----------



## SololaMaglia (1 Settembre 2012)

Personalmente mi sembra sia stata una pessima scelta, qualsiasi notizia "al volo" andavo a leggerla in tag ora non è più possibile...


----------



## Hammer (1 Settembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> qualsiasi notizia "al volo" andavo a leggerla in tag ora non è più possibile...



rispetto la decisione degli admin, ma quoto il messaggio sopra.


----------



## Nick (1 Settembre 2012)

Posso aprire il topic del Fantacalcio?


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2012)

C'e' gia'.


Una cosa, se nella sezione campionati si poteva aprire anche quello dedicato alla serie A, l'anno scorso c'era la tag e si commentaavano live anche le partite tra juve-inter, lazio-roma etc... arimenti per i big match aprire topic in pianeta calcio e postare commenti inerenti alle partite (pre-live e post),ovviamente tranne che per la juve e inter visto che ci sono gia' le due sezioni


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Ovviamente


----------



## kYMERA (1 Settembre 2012)

Ah ecco. Ora capisco che fine ha fatto il mio messaggio.
Neanche me n'ero accorto che non c'era più la tag board.


----------



## sion (1 Settembre 2012)

va be ma che palle senza tag...


----------

